# Clutch relearn



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

Are these free when the car is serviced within warranty?? are these something that is necessary ???

What does it consist of??


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah done during opt services. Hpc plugs consult 3 into car and kicks off relearn process. Takes a few minutes to complete. If you buy an AccessPort Nis006 you can do it yourself as and when you feel like it :thumbsup:

Oh and yes it is required to avoid premature wear on the plates and ensure a smooth drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

If you guys DIY lads be carefull

it is possible to do a bad Re learn

remember with Nis 06.. get to temp, set touch points and capacties to "zero" first, that's 0,0,0,0
Then Re- learn..Then re set touch and capacities on both baskets,
dont relearn unless you are on zero settings!!!

For tuned cars and cars with 14plate and 16 plate systems my advice is to set as low as poss ! you have a scale from -7 to +7
oem are normally set bang in the middle, Raising Figures, will put more load on clutches/gearbox kk


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have asked my local HPC to perform this as a stand alone piece of work as my car goes to Litchfield.

My car is 2 weeks beyond the annual anniversary and was told that Nissan won't allow dealers to do the work if its "late".

Is this more HPC verbal garbage?

D


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> I have asked my local HPC to perform this as a stand alone piece of work as my car goes to Litchfield.
> 
> My car is 2 weeks beyond the annual anniversary and was told that Nissan won't allow dealers to do the work if its "late".
> 
> ...


bs of course. like the tyres that can't be re-used.

if they don't do something email NMGB again.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> I have asked my local HPC to perform this as a stand alone piece of work as my car goes to Litchfield.
> 
> My car is 2 weeks beyond the annual anniversary and was told that Nissan won't allow dealers to do the work if its "late".
> 
> ...


Must admit it sounds iffy to me David, perhaps try another NHPC and see what they say, but I can see a case if you were away on holiday and booked the POS 2 weeks late


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Total bollocks again. Iain and the team will be doing this as part of your services....no need to go to the stealers....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Total bollocks again. Iain and the team will be doing this as part of your services....no need to go to the stealers....


+1,000:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Stevie76 said:


> Total bollocks again. Iain and the team will be doing this as part of your services....no need to go to the stealers....


He would get the relearn and cylinder balance as part of Ian's service but would have to pay extra for the alignment that would be included with a POS from an NHPC.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

All built in and still half the price of the hpc's....mine has not long had it's 12 month service (sept) and laser alignment done as matter of course.

http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/GTR_Servicing_parts_and_costs.pdf


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Stevie76 said:


> All built in and still half the price of the hpc's....mine has not long had it's 12 month service (sept) and laser alignment done as matter of course.
> 
> http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/GTR_Servicing_parts_and_costs.pdf


Fair comment Stevie, should have read the menu better :chairshot


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Its crap like that from HPC's that has lads running a mile to the independents, personally I don't see a need to engage with the HPC's unless your looking for warranty work or have no independent within a reasonable distance, it is also clear from numerous threads that the independents are far more knowledgable particularly with regards tp the GR6 transmission, I very much doubt any of the HPC's have ever even worked on a GR6 beyond the routine maintenance, they just tend to replace the whole thing!!! bonkers


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

so standard clutch plates 0,0,0,0 right?

why do I have to wait till 55C?


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

enshiu said:


> so standard clutch plates 0,0,0,0 right?
> 
> why do I have to wait till 55C?


Because the plates will no doubt behave different at different temps.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

David - the over run time for the service schedule is 1 month ( and even that is negotiable depending on which HPC you speak too ) which allows for holidays etc etc not 2 weeks - thats ridiculous


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> My car is 2 weeks beyond the annual anniversary and was told that Nissan won't allow dealers to do the work if its "late".
> 
> Is this more HPC verbal garbage?


Name that HPC!
Mine was done a month late with no issues at all. At 30 months Westovers also did the tracking (knocked out at Brunters again), Clutch / engine relearn and fixed the clacking discs all for free.


----------

